
17-Year-Old Turned Down $8M to Keep His Viral Coronavirus Tracker Ad-Free - mhb
https://www.sciencealert.com/17-year-old-turned-down-8-million-to-keep-his-viral-coronavirus-tracker-ad-free
======
hadtodoit
Let's be honest, that kid is a moron. Most people wouldn't have even noticed
the ads as they are so ingrained in the internet these days. The average
person I know still clicks on the first google result, without realizing it's
an ad, and wonders why it's not the correct website.

I've no doubt he'll make it as a programmer but there was no moral quandary
here and the money probably would have done him a lot of good.

~~~
Epskampie
Wow, you should be ashamed of yourself. This awesome kid makes a difficult,
ethical, well thought out choice (as explained in the article), and you’re
calling him names on the internet. Time to reflect a bit on your own choices i
would say...

~~~
OtterGauze
Not necessarily, besides, people are so used to ads nowadays.

------
IXxXI
I suspect he turned it down due to being having connections, being hardworking
and talented enough for $$ to likely never be a serious issue for him.

4chan's founder and countless others have a similar mentality.

